# Grooming Ideas?



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I am not sure I would shave her with a 40 if she is already having skin issues. I like the idea of the clip and I think that she would look great, but I would not take it down too short so that you don't irritate her skin. 

Just my 2Cents though. 

BTW what kind of skin issues? Dry, itchy or something else? I added coconut oil regularly when Angel was having dry skin and changed shampoos and now no more dry skin. 

Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

She actually caught mange in most likely, our fields. I am waiting until she is treated and recovered until I take action against her unruly coat. Thank you for your input


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Poor baby! That is not fun! 

I have known some dogs with it, and I know their skin became very sensitive, so please be careful. I definitely would not go too close with a blade then with that being the case. It most likely would make Dreamer itch even worse. But the cut can still look great if you leave the shorter parts just slightly longer, but still short. 

Good luck


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Do you mean her face and feet? So I should stick to the #10? I was told by several people to use the #40, but I didn't want to do it yet. She is one in november, so I think it should be safe. I think I'll go over her body with a #4, and her face #10, and then her feet and rump with a #40. I really over trimmed her topknot, so I am hoping it will be back in by this next monday. And then, for her signature look, pink nails and glitter. Thats her favorite part.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes, leaving the TK, bracelets, tail, ears and all other areas short was what I was thinking about.


I use #10 on all of the close areas so I don't get irritation anywhere. 
If you go against the grain as it were, you will get the closeness that you might want without being too close without going to the shorter blade. 

When I first got my Angel I took her to a groomer and they took her face way too close, I do not know what blade they used, I have not been back.  

She had razor bun all over her face and it was painful. Her skin could not take that close clip. 

I know that they do use the #40 for show dogs, but I have been told they work up to it. You can do almost as close by using a #15 against the grain.

The #40 is 1/100 of an inch. To me that is way too short. I guess on the sani area it would be okay. The book that I have says that is for surgery only! 

Given that you have a sensitive skinned dog right now, I would stick to a #10 until those issues are all cleared up. 

I was thinking that you were talking about taking her down to a Miami or a bikini clip as it used to be known. The book says use a #10 on all of the shorter areas. 

If you want to work down to a #40 you can. Over time going shorter to get Dreamer's skin used to it. It is like a man getting used to shaving, the skin gets less sensitive over time. 



I am not a professional and others may do it differently. I have just worked hard on what works for my baby. I have had her in a Miami and it was fun. 

Good luck in whatever you do decide. 

Blessings to you all and healing to Dreamer!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

What you describe is called a "Miami". I have a Cream & I do not use a close blade. The shortest I go is a #15 on cheeks, throat, under eyes. #40 on the lip line.

Here is Leif in his PonyPoodle before he got a "hair" condition. #4 body. You would just take off the Crest/ mane on your dog for the look. I did not scissor his legs because I wanted them to grow to the ground.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

well, She went to the vet, and theres no mnage. just rally bad ringwom and razor burn with bacteria groing on it. So glad I dont have mangey pup! So I went ahead and clipped her. I will post some pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

That's good news... Can't wait to see pics...


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am glad you saw the vet. Now watch your own skin, Ringworm is HIGHLY contagious so your dog can give you the same condition. One of the few transmitable icks fom dogs to humans.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I Aready had the ringworm, an I must have given it to her. I caught it from my brother and the new kittens. I though ot was gone, but it was just lying low and getting worse. Poor baby.


----------

